# 1500 Miles



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm pirating this idea from another forum to which I belong, as it was always a good and fun motivator, and an interesting way to add a collective training spirit to the digital realm. Here is how it works:

You pick a goal, and then the forum collectively works together to meet that goal. When you surpass that goal, you set another, and so on and so forth. Basically, we all work together to collectively ride 1500 miles. You can't "backpost," that is, you can't post miles from days past, only those of the current day. I'm starting it off low at 1500 since I'm not quite sure how many people here ride, and I'm going to use both today and yesterdays rides just to show you how it works. Here goes;

*10/1/2008 + 10.79 Miles = 10.79*


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

*+ 11.32 = 22.11*

And off we go!


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

*+ 12.43 = 34.54*


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

*34.54 + 10.56 =45.10*


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 4.84 = 49.94


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

+ 18.14 = 68.08


----------



## Dugg (Apr 26, 2007)

+28.53 = 96.61


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

+ 24 = 120.61


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

+ 23.62 = 144.23


----------



## Belkin34 (Sep 3, 2008)

+ 9.85 = 154.08


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

*+ 10.13 = 164.21*


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

+ 37.99 = 202.2


----------



## Dugg (Apr 26, 2007)

+ 6.69 = 208.89


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

+ 17.39 = 226.28


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

*+ 7.39 = 233.67*

Wow 1500 is going to come in no time; congrats to everyone that is riding.


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

+ 4.81 = 238.48


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

haven't sign on in a couple days:
Sat: 25.02
Sun: 22.42
Tues (this morning): 7.43

238.48 + 25.02 + 22.42 + 7.43 = *293.35*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

i'll add tonight after my ride... but that forum happen to be JSF? know they do that a lot


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

+ 8.2 = 301.55 or 254.11 

Not sure if 301.55 is accurate given the guideline of only posting mileage for the current day....

_"You can't "backpost," that is, you can't post miles from days past, only those of the current day."_


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah - wasn't sure how strict that was. figured it was meant as "don't add something you did from a month ago" - I didn't have access to a comp on Sat for sure... so on the strictest interpretation that wouldnt've been added. but, I figured it was in the spirit of the thread since it was tracked, and the thread is a forum member distance aggregation. 

really though, either way is fine with me


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

301.55 + 26.5 = 328.05......

I'll add another 26.5 when I make the commute home from work tonight.....


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

328.55 + 14 = 342.55


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

+ 21.09 = 363.64


----------



## joez60421 (Apr 27, 2008)

+ 28.3= 391.04


----------



## Dugg (Apr 26, 2007)

+8.24 = 399.28


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

Another 26 from me (commute home)

399.28 + 26 = 425.26


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

gnar


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

*+ 10.49 = 435.75*

Donalson - Nah, it came from APK.

The rest of you - It's fine if they are logged and recent. I've just seen people get out of hand with the "well i ran 5 miles today, and then like, i dunno, 20 over the last week..." I guess it's not really an issue with biking since everyone seems to be packing odometers though.

Glad to see this is popular!


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

+ 4.88 = 440.63


----------



## flattie (Aug 21, 2008)

18.08 + 440.63 = 458.71

My ride last night 1 hr 18 mins


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

399.28+5.6=404.88


----------



## Dugg (Apr 26, 2007)

+4.76 = 409.64


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 10.28 = 419.92


----------



## flattie (Aug 21, 2008)

Umm. I may have been an English major but icanhazmathskilztoo especially with my handy dandy calculator...but somehow we went in reverse and lost miles from the 458 mark ....


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Correction: 458.71 + 5.6 + 4.76 + 10.28 = 479.35

Todays ride: +19.09 = 498.44


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 10.02 = 508.46


----------



## Dugg (Apr 26, 2007)

+ 14.89 = 523.35


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

=17.4 = 540.75


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 9.8 = 550.55


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

550.55+19.34 = 569.89


----------



## Belkin34 (Sep 3, 2008)

569.89 + 10.30 = 580.19


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

+ 23.17 = 603.36


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 12 from yesterday; I forgot to log on to post.

= 615.36


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

615.36 + 26.5 = 641.86


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

+ 27.88 = 669.74


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 14.09 = 683.83


----------



## Dugg (Apr 26, 2007)

+ 12.10 = 695.93


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

14.64 + 695.93 = 710.57


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

569.89 + 30.76 = 600.65


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Correction: 710.57 + 30.76 = 741.33

Todays ride + 15.55 = 756.88


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 7.71 = 764.59


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

764.59+11 = 775.59


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

+10.15 = 785.74


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

+ 15.5 = 801.24


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 10.24 (from 1am last night ) = 811.48


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

+ 23.44 = 834.92


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 10.35 = 845.27


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

+ 9 = 854.27


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 10.31 = 864.58


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

+ 6.98 = 871.56


----------



## Dugg (Apr 26, 2007)

+14.94 = 886.5


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 20.23 from the past two days... = 906.73


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

Okay, I'm going to post up all the mileage I have put in from when this post started. I hope that is okay by the OP. I will make sure and post daily mileage from this day forward. 

Seven days of riding since 10/1/08

+115.2 = 1021.93


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

+ 21.22 = 1043.15


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 6.31 = 1049.46


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

+6= 1055.46


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

1055.46+10.69= 1066.15


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

+ 8.72 = 1074.87


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

+ 16.44 = 1091.31


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

+ 14.0 = 1105.31


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 18.56 from the past two days equals...

*1,123.87*


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 8.64 from today = 1132.51


----------



## ryanotown22 (Apr 16, 2008)

-1 Started to ride my bike but got a flat and walked it back... oops


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

+ 25.65 = 1158.16


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 11.53 = 1169.69


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

+ 20.15 = 1189.84


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

+8.91=1198.75


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

+ 17.34 = 1216.09


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I sat on the couch and ate potato chips.

-15 = 1201.09  





j/k - it was raining today


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

sixate said:


> + 17.34 = 1216.09


Okay, correcting for d365's zanyness.....

+2.3 = 1219.39

Sorry, work is only a short distance away......:thumbsup:


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Had to get out early this morning to beat the rain. 

+ 21.05 = 1240.44


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 5.69 from Friday. Nothing from yesterday...first day i missed a ride in a month.

*1246.13*


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

+10, so *1256.13*


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

+21.58 = *1277.71*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

+ 8.5 = 1286.21


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+10.06 = 1296.27


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

+32.44 = 1328.71


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

+ 11 = 1339.71


----------



## TexasKJ07 (May 23, 2008)

+6 = 1345.71


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 5.02 = 1350.73

So what do you guys want to do from here? I think i can still change the title of the thread to a higher goal...


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 10.41 = 1361.14


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

+9.24 = 1370.38


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

+7 = 1377.38


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

+26.26 = 1403.64


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

round trip to work and sushi dinner (w/saki  ):

1403.64 + 19.63 = 1423.27


----------



## flattie (Aug 21, 2008)

1423.27 + 18.01=1441.28

Last night - outbound was averaging 16mph and on the return struggled to maintain 13mph. The wind she was a blowing last night...

My ride last night: http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ny/oceanside/581821205183


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 10.19 = 1451.47 Almost there!


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

1451.47 + 6.56 = 1458.03

40*F into the wind on commute to work, felt like 10 miles :eekster:


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll likely add another 20 tonight...we may kill this in the next 24 hrs!


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

1458.03+25.4=1483.43


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

1483.43 + 6.54 = 1489.97

commute home, 62*F wind at my back, seemed like 4 miles


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

1489.97 +11.02 = 1500.99

And it's my 50th birthday today!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

8.5+ 1498.47

.... i'm 1/2 tempted to go out and ride that 1.5 miles just to hit that 1500 lol...


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

1498.47+21.37=1519.84

We Did It!!!


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

In spite of the fact that we have already reached our goal I'll go ahead and post my mileage from last night's ride....

+ 17 = 1536.84

Kudos to all who made this endeavor possible :thumbsup:


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

We should start another 1500 mile thread and see if we can make it in less than 2 weeks.


----------

